# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  shyaries n poem contest send as many u can for june n july..............

## coolguyskumar

osh ki dil lagi dil ko esh kader bhaa gaiiii.
shochta thaa jo vahi bhaten ho gaiiii
har dard ki ek dava ho gaiiii  
or dost kehte hai ki tumhe Mohabbat ho gaiii.

----------


## coolguyskumar

dil ki raaho main jakham her kisi ko milte hai 
kuch sambhel jaate hai kuch shayer ban jaate hai.

----------


## coolguyskumar

Ankhoo ki aawaz kuch aur hoti hai,
aansoo ki aag kuch aur hoti hai ...
kaun chahta hai bichhadna apno se,
par kismat ki baat kuch aur hoti hai ...

----------


## coolguyskumar

kisi ke sawani kakul badal jab ummadte hai
pipasa bhadakti hai bhuje dil bhi dadakte hai

wo jeen ke aashiyane bhijliyo ne raak kar diye
wo har ek jagmagate deep ki lo se bhi daarte hai

jo khayar maut ke daar se bhi sahas nahi karte
wo aapni maut ke phehle hazaro baar marte hai

yeh manna zindagi ki har muskile humne sawari hai
humare haath se kaab phool ke kaate shavarte hai

kadar teri kaun jannega kya es baag me aye "maansi"
sab to mottiya champa aur gulabo pe marte hai

----------


## coolguyskumar

Utra tha chand humare aangan me, sitaron ko gawara na tha, hum to sitaron se bhi bagawat kar lete, par kya karte chand hi humara na tha

----------


## coolguyskumar

Kuch baatien mere bachpun ki 
Kuch yaadien mere bachpun ki 
Woh bachpun tha bus guzar gaya 
Chund lamhay thay jo beet gaye 
Kuch khushiyaan thi, kuch ghum bhi thay 
Chund lamhay thay jo beet gaye 
Kuch log bhi hum say bichar gaye 
Ab na laut kar ayengey, bus dukhiya humay chore gaye 
Chundh lamhay thay jo beet gaye 
Kuch yaadien mere bachpun ki 
Kuch batain mere bachpun ki 
chaand ko jabb dekha
Chand ko jabb dekha baadaloo ki aghosh main 
khoob roya gee bhar kar main or mera dil 
khaaye thee saath nibhanay ki jis ney qasam
janay chor gaya woh kis nagar main or mera dil
taroon ke saath jagtay hain saari saari raaat
kartay hain abb tau saath saath safar main or mera dil 
greban chak ankh main ansoo lab par faryad ha SaDi k
phir bhi tujhay dhoonday har soo nazar main or mera dil
  ----------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## coolguyskumar

WOH HAI KI SAACH KEHETE HI NAHI, HUM HAI KI JHOOTH MANTE HI NAHI;
  WOH HAI KI KAREEB AATE HI NAHI, HUM HAI KI DUR HO PATE HI NAHI......

----------


## coolguyskumar

WOH HAI KI SAACH KEHETE HI NAHI, HUM HAI KI JHOOTH MANTE HI NAHI;
  WOH HAI KI KAREEB AATE HI NAHI, HUM HAI KI DUR HO PATE HI NAHI......

----------


## coolguyskumar

Dua karti hoon, Fariyad Khali na jaye.
Saari Duniya Mein, Aman aur Shanti chaye

----------


## coolguyskumar

Hum dil me toa kya rooh mein bhi utar jate
  Magar aap ne chaha he nahi chahne waloan ki tarah

----------


## coolguyskumar

Do pal ki bhi khushi na mili to kya hua 

umar bhar gam ke sahare ji lenge,

Kya hua jo hamari girlfriend nahi, 

hum aapki girlfriend ke sahare ji lenge

----------


## coolguyskumar

thoro sms jab aave hai to maro rom rom machal jaave hai

ang ang mein gudgudi hove hai tharo sms ka kasur koi nahi

kambhakht mobile hi vibration per hove hai............ 

From: shivani singhal

----------


## coolguyskumar

Kitna Pyaar diya usse per mila kuch bhi nahi 

Itni gehri Chahat ka hasil - o - hasool kuch bhi nahi 



Woh hum se khafa the to Jaan nikal gayi thi hamari 

Hum un se khafa hain to un ko malaal kuch bhi nahi 



Is qadar dukh diye hain na jaane kis khata per 

Per hum bhi Sabar kargaye aur kiya sawal kuch bhi nahi 



Us ki khushi main Hansne wale Khaas hain us ke liye 

Dukh main us ke saath hum, hamari misaal kuch bhi nahi

----------


## coolguyskumar

Tu kahin bhi rahey sar pay teray ilzaam to hai,
Teray hathon ki lakiron mein mera naam to hai

Mujko tu apna bana ya na bana teri khushi,
Tu zamanay mein meray naam say badnaam to hai

Meray hissay mein koi jaam na aaayaa na sahi,
Teri mehfil mein meray naam koi shaam to hai 

Dekh kar log mujhay naam tera letay hain,
Is pay main khush hoon mohabbat ka yeh anjaam to ha 

Woh sitamghar hi sahi dekh kay usko ,
Shukar is dil-e-bimaar ko aaraam to hai 

Tu kahin bhi rahey sar pay teray ilzaam to hai,
Teray hathon ki lakiron mein mera naam to hai

----------


## coolguyskumar

Ai mere humnashin chal kahin aur chal,
Is chaman mein ab apna guzaara nahin,
Baat hoti gulon tak to seh lete hum,
Ab to kaanton pe bhi haq hamara nahin

----------

